# kissed twice then sex



## jiff (Apr 25, 2009)

my wife says she kissed a lad at work twice third time sex on a desk at work,says it was not attraction but he showed her affection. question can this really happen does she really feel nothing for him.i caught her out would it have carried on only two weeks till she was redundant it happened at work shes 40 hes 24 did he just say the right words.or was she attracted to him says i showed no affection to her. admit this is true ,but can you have sex if ur not attracted.can she just forget about him or is it all lies.she swore on her own daughters death it was just a kiss then i found out the truth(i think it happened once )can i believe her


----------



## SaxonMan (Apr 1, 2009)

No. Of course you can't believe her. You can't believe a thing she says for a very, very long time.

You need to check out everything she says and does - and she needs to be OK with that.

It doesn't matter whether she was "attracted" to him or not. She did the deed with him. 

Sorry if I seem harsh.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

You need to polygraph her.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Initfortheduration said:


> You need to polygraph her.


and send her to Iran.


----------

